# Lohnt sich aufrüsten noch? oder doch lieber direkt ein neuer PC?



## LeBum (15. Januar 2014)

*Lohnt sich aufrüsten noch? oder doch lieber direkt ein neuer PC?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar weiß ich nicht was bzw ob es sich noch lohnt meinen PC aufzurüsten...

technische Daten meines PC's:

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @3.10 GHz

installierter Arbeitsspreicher: 4,00 GB (3,24 GB verwendbar)

Systemtyp: 32 Bit-Betriebsystem (Windows 7)

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450


Nun habe ich mir seit neuestem auch Battlefield 4 gekauft und besonders dort merke ich es natürlich auch, das (ich erahne es) meine Grafikkarte und mein Prozessor glaube ich nicht mehr top sind für die aktuellsten Spiele.. 

Ich bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher, da ich eindeutig wie Ihr schon merkt kein Mensch bin der viel Ahnung hat vom Computer :/ 

Nun frage ich Euch liebe Community, lohnt es sich den PC noch aufzurüsten? Oder sollte man den lieber verkaufen (wenn ja wie viel bekommt man dafür noch ca.?) 

Falls es sich nicht lohnt, welchen Computer würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, müsste schon ein GamerPc sein (anderes lohnt für mich nicht, ich spiele wenn nur an meinem PC Games und Excel usw kann sowieso jeder PC) 

Budget: bin ich mir noch unsicher ich möchte BF 4 schon gerne in einer guten Qualität spielen, aber gleich 700 € auszugeben, dazu bin ich noch nicht so bereit, aber Ihr wisst da mehr als ich, ich weiß nicht wie viel man für was für einen Preis bekommt. Ich hoffe ihr wisst da mehr als ich 

PS: da der Thread hier schon so lang ist, ist hier nur ein Link zu den Systemanforderungen für BF 4 damit das hier nicht explodiert 

Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe & Erfahrung und freue mich darauf das Ihr hier so hilfsbereit seid!!! )

LG, ein ahnungsloses Mitglied dieser Community 

PS: hier sind die Anforderungen für BF 4 

Minimum:
Windows Vista SP2 32-Bit
Processor: AMD Athlon x2 2.8 GHZ // Intel Core 2 DUO 2,4 GHZ
Memory: 4 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 3870 // NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT
Graphics Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 30 GB

Recommended:
Windows 8 64-Bit
Processor: AMD SIX-Core CPU // Intel Quad-Core CPU
Memory: 8 GB 
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7870 // NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660
Graphics Memory: 3 GB
Hard Drive: 30 GB


PS: hier sind die Anforderungen für BF 4 

Minimum:
Windows Vista SP2 32-Bit
Processor: AMD Athlon x2 2.8 GHZ // Intel Core 2 DUO 2,4 GHZ
Memory: 4 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 3870 // NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT
Graphics Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 30 GB

Recommended:
Windows 8 64-Bit
Processor: AMD SIX-Core CPU // Intel Quad-Core CPU
Memory: 8 GB 
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7870 // NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660
Graphics Memory: 3 GB
Hard Drive: 30 GB


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Direkt zu Anfang: eine Aufrüstung lohnt sich definitiv!


Dein Prozessor ist an sich noch gut - ein ganz moderner würde zwar nochmal einen Schub bringen, aber daran liegt es nicht, dass Du Probleme hast. Ein moderner core i5 wäre nicht gleich 50% schneller oder so   Deine CPU ist so gut, dass man sogar die beste aktuelle Grafikkarte noch damit kombinieren könnte, ohne dass die CPU "bremst"

Schuld ist klar die Grafikkarte, die war auch damals, als die neu war, keine "Spiele"-Grafikkarte. Das ist nur eine Karte, die etwas besser als eine reine Büro-Anwendungs-Grafikkarte ist, für Spiele aber nur für eher anspruchslosere Tite taugt.

Da wäre dann die Frage, was Du ausgeben kannst/willst und was für ein Netzteil der PC genau hat - dazu ggf. auch mal das Seitenteil abnehmen, da hast Du am Netzteil oft mehr Infos als an Rückeite, die von außerhalb des Gehäuses zu sehen ist.


Als Preis-Leistungstipp würde ich eine AMD R9 270X empfehlen, die ist schon recht stark, reicht für moderne Spiele auf hohe Details aus. Die kostet ca 170€. Weniger auszugeben lohnt sich kaum, außer Dir reichen schon niedrigste Details aus, dann wäre es vlt. schon um die 100€ möglich, was zu machen. Noch besser als eine R9 270X wäre dann wiederum erst eine AMR R9 280X für ca 240€ oder die gleichstarke Nvidia GTX 770 für ca 260€. Falls ein neues Netzteil dazukäm, wären ca 50-60€ fällig.

D.h. zB R9 270x + Netzteil => 230-240€, dann hast Du an sich schon einen sehr starken Spiele-PC. 


Besser wären bei Dir auch 8GB RAM, aber da du nur ein 32bit-Windows hast, bringt das nichts - außer Du installierst Windows neu, es KÖNNTE sein, dass Du mit einem Key auch die 64bit-Version installieren kannst, wenn Du die entsprechende DVD verwendest. weitere 4GB kosten ca 35-40€, oder man nimmt direkt 2x4GB neu und verkauft das alte RAM


PS: ich hab mal ´bei Tests nachgeschaut, da ist eine R9 270X schon mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 460, die damals quasi eine Einsteiger- bis Mittelklassegrafikkarte war. Inzwischen gab es schon die Nvidia 500er, 600er und nun die 700er-Genration, die 400er ist schon ziemlich alt, so ca 4 Jahre. Und schon die GTX 460 ist wiederum ca. 50% schneller als Deine GTS 450... das nur zur Verdeutlichung


----------



## LeBum (15. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an, danke dafür!!

Also würde ein rein neuer GamerPc nicht sehr hilfreich sein bzw ist einfach nicht nötig wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Was meinst du mit welches Netzteil genau mein Pc braucht, da musst du mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen 

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen AMD und NVIDIA oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied?

Also eine Grafikkarte ist aufjedenfall von Nöten, das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht...

Lohnt sich denn Windows 8 64 Bit zu kaufen und auf den PC zu spielen (oder ist dies nicht von Nöten)? Und wie erweitere ich die RAM auf die wie du sagtest 8 GB? Und wie kann es sein das ich bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows evtl 64 Bit mit Key bekommen könnte? Und kann ich auch bei meiner jetzigen Windows Version diese noch einmal um 4 GB erweitern? Und was genau hätte das zur Folge wenn der Ram erweitert wird?

Also falls ich 300 € ausgeben muss um meinen PC dann richtig gut fürs gamen hinzubekommen und man den Unterschied wirklich deutlich merkt wären 300 - 400 € auch drin, aber lohnt sich so etwas dann mehr als direkt einen neuen GamerPC zu kaufen für 600 € oder derartiges?

Ich sehe ich schon ich habe viele viele Fragen, ein riesen DANKE SCHÖN schon einmal für dein/Euer Engagement!

PS: ich bevorzuge Multiplayermodusse (falls das irgendeine Auswirkung hat  )


----------



## lolxd999 (15. Januar 2014)

LeBum schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an, danke dafür!!
> 
> Also würde ein rein neuer GamerPc nicht sehr hilfreich sein bzw ist einfach nicht nötig wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?



Jep, der aktuelle mit neuer Graka taugt noch bissl was.



LeBum schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit welches Netzteil genau mein Pc braucht, da musst du mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen



400Watt Marken Netzteil oder höher, wichtig ist, dass die 12 Volt Schiene entsprechend Power bereitstellt. (Um das zu überprüfen, Netzteil mal googeln oder auf die Beschriftung gucken, falls es da draufsteht)



LeBum schrieb:


> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen AMD und NVIDIA oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied?



Größtenteils Glaubenskrieg. Die einen haben hier n paar Features die der andere nicht hat (AMD z.B. Mantle ab Januar in BF4, Nvidia z.B. PhysX, hier als Beispiel auf die Schnelle die Batman Titel), die werden aber nur sporadisch in Games eingesetzt, und ohne die Techniken sieht das Spiel immer noch sehr gut aus - mit sieht es halt noch n Tick besser aus. Treiber und Kompatiblität sind bei beiden gleich gut. 
Ich würd nach dem günstigsten P/L- Verhältnis gehen.




LeBum schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn Windows 8 64 Bit zu kaufen und auf den PC zu spielen (oder ist dies nicht von Nöten)? Und wie erweitere ich die RAM auf die wie du sagtest 8 GB? Und wie kann es sein das ich bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows evtl 64 Bit mit Key bekommen könnte? Und kann ich auch bei meiner jetzigen Windows Version diese noch einmal um 4 GB erweitern? Und was genau hätte das zur Folge wenn der Ram erweitert wird?



Wenn dein aktueller Windows Key für 64-Bit zugelassen ist (i.d.R der Fall wenn in deiner Windows Hülle auch ne 64-Bit Installationscd dabei ist), brauchst du nicht zwingend W8, sondern kannst dein aktuelles OS als x64 Version neu installieren. Wenn du aktuell nur 32-Bit hast, kann Windows (hat was mit der Speicheradressierung pro Bit zu tun) nur max. 3,95 GB Ram nutzen, um mehr zu nutzen musst du auf jeden Fall auf ein x64 System umsteigen. (Egal ob Vista/7/8, falls du schon eins hast, wenn nicht macht wohl nur 7 oder 8 Sinn, ist Geschmackssache)
Ram - Erweiterung: Riegel dazukaufen (Drauf achten dass es der gleiche ist wie verbaut - Wenn DDR3 1600 verbaut sollte der neue auch DDR3 1600 sein)  -> PC aufschrauben  -> Ram Riegel in freien Ram-Slot drücken (gibts auf Youtube sicher dutzende Videos dazu)



LeBum schrieb:


> Also falls ich 300 € ausgeben muss um meinen PC dann richtig gut fürs gamen hinzubekommen und man den Unterschied wirklich deutlich merkt wären 300 - 400 € auch drin, aber lohnt sich so etwas dann mehr als direkt einen neuen GamerPC zu kaufen für 600 € oder derartiges?



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied zwischen 250€ (Graka+ Netzteil) zu 600€ (neues System) so deutlich ist, dass das den Mehraufwand von 350€ rechtfertigt. Ist aber meine pers. Meinung.



LeBum schrieb:


> Ich sehe ich schon ich habe viele viele Fragen, ein riesen DANKE SCHÖN schon einmal für dein/Euer Engagement!
> 
> PS: ich bevorzuge Multiplayermodusse (falls das irgendeine Auswirkung hat  )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

LeBum schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit welches Netzteil genau mein Pc braucht, da musst du mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen


 Um die Bauteile mit Strom versorgen, hat der PC ein Netzteil, das den Strom aus der Steckdose in unterschiedliche Spannungen umwandelt und für Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Laufwerke zur Verfügung stellt. Und so ein Netzteil kann vor allem bei einem Fertig-PC oft nur so viel Strom (Watt) aus der Steckdose ziehen, wie es für DEN PC ausreicht, manchmal ETWAS mehr. Eine gute Grafikkarte braucht aber bei Spielelast schon deutlich mehr Strom als Deine GTS 450, daher kann es sein, dass das jetzt eingebaute Netzteil zu schwach ist.

Und das solltest Du eben mal nachsehen: PC aufmachen und seitlich auf dem Netzteil nachsehen, wie viel Watt es hat,was für ein Model und optimalerweise: eine Tabelle mit so Werten für die Ampere bei +3,3V, +5V und +12V. Wenn vorhanden auch, mal die combined Power nennen und sagen, für was genau die gilt (zB 5+12W combined 300W). Das Netzteil ist logischerweise auf der gleichen Höhe eingebaut, wo der Stromstecker in den PC geht - der Stecker steckt genauer gesagt sogar IM Netzteil drin  




> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen AMD und NVIDIA oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied?


 das sind die beiden einzigen relevanten Hersteller für Grafikchips. Die entwickeln so genannte "Referenz"-Grafikkarten, und die einzelnen Hersteller wie Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, Sapphire usw. bauen diese Karten dann idR fast 1:1 nach, oftmals bauen die aber einen eigenen, leisen Lüfter drauf. Für 170€ wäre eben "eine AMD R9 270X" gut, und damit meine ich dann JEDE Karte, die Basis der AMD-Referenz R9 270X basiert - im Handel findest Du dann im Modellnamen einen klaren Hinweis, da fehlt zwar manchmal das AMD, aber das R9 270X ist ganz sicher irgendwie im Namen eingebaut. Bei Nvidia ist es dann ein entsprechendes Kürzel wie zB GTX 770. 

Grundsätzlich ist es für den Durchschnittsuser egal, ob er nun AMD oder Nvidia nimmt - da zählt nur, welche Karte zum Preis im Durchschnitt die bessere Leistung bringt. AMD hat neuerdings "Mantle", was - WENN es die Spielehersteller wirklich flächendeckend verwenden - die Leistung steigert. D.h. sagen wir, du hast eine Nvidia-Karte und eine von AMD, die in Spielen ohne Mantle gleichschnell sind. Dann wird in den Spielen, die Mantle haben, die AMD-Karte durchaus merkbar schneller sein. Nvidia wiederum bietet "Physx", das sind verbesserte Physik-Grafikeffekte in Spielen. Dies haben aber nur sehr wenige Games. Bei Mantle weiß man wiederum wie gesagt noch nicht, was daraus wird.




> Lohnt sich denn Windows 8 64 Bit zu kaufen und auf den PC zu spielen (oder ist dies nicht von Nöten)?


 ganz schwer zu sagen - es gibt halt Spiele, die erst mit mehr als 4GB so richtig rundlaufen... DANN brauchst Du halt mehr RAM, was aber mit Win32 nicht unterstützt wird. Ich würde erst versuchen, ob Du nicht mit Deine Windows7-Key auch 64bit installieren kannst. Es ist nämlich so, dass oft der Key selbst für 32 UND 64 Bit verwendet werden kann, aber 32bit au dem PC vorinstalliert wurde und auch nur eine 32bit-DVD beilag, wenn überhaupt. Wenn Du Dir einfach mal eine mit 64bit leihst, könntest du es testen. Evlt. kann man sich sogar was runterladen, um sich selber so eine DVD zu brennen, also ganz legal direkt bei Microsoft - evlt. eine Testversion von Windwos7, die man aber jederzeit per Key als Vollversion freischalten kann



> Und wie erweitere ich die RAM auf die wie du sagtest 8 GB? ... Und kann ich auch bei meiner jetzigen Windows Version diese noch einmal um 4 GB erweitern? Und was genau hätte das zur Folge wenn der Ram erweitert wird?


 Rechts neben der CPU steckt das RAM drin. Da hast Du je nach Mainboard 2 oder 4 Steckplätze. Da kauft man einfach passendes neues RAM und steckt es in die Slots, die kann man gar nicht falsch einstecken. Natürlich - wie bei allen Abreiten im PC - erst den PC komplett vom Stromnetz nehmen und dich erden (kurz zB an einen blanken Wasserhahn packen)



> Also falls ich 300 € ausgeben muss um meinen PC dann richtig gut fürs gamen hinzubekommen und man den Unterschied wirklich deutlich merkt wären 300 - 400 € auch drin, aber lohnt sich so etwas dann mehr als direkt einen neuen GamerPC zu kaufen für 600 € oder derartiges?


 Für 600€ würdest Du einen PC bekommen, der sogar schlechter wäre, als wenn Du jetzt nur die Grafikkarte, RAM und evlt. Netzteil ersetzt  Denn BIS auf die Grafikkarte und vlt RAM ist Dein PC ja gut - d.h. ne neue CPU, die besser ist, kostet mindestens 170€, die wäre aber nur ETWAS, aber nicht viel besser als Dein i5-2400. Dazu ein Mainboard 60€, 8GB RAM 70€, Festpatte 50€, DVD-Laufwerk 20€, Gehäuse und Netzteil 80€ - das sind dann schon 460€, dazu dann die R9 270X, dann bist Du schon über 600€ und hast an sich einen nur sehr gering viel besseren PC, als wenn Du bei Dir vor allem die Grafikkarte aufrüstest.

WENN Du für Deinen PC mind. 400€ bekommen würdest, DANN könnte man über einen kompletten Neukauf nachdenken. Aber so viel wirst Du wohl nicht bekommen.


----------



## LeBum (15. Januar 2014)

Gut dann sehe ich das so richtig:

neue Grafikkarte (PowerColor R7 260X OC 2048MB wäre so eine auch gut oder lieber einer der o.g. von dir?) und dann müsste ich meine Windows CD suchen und neuinstallieren auf 64 Bit oder falls das nicht klappt, eine mit 64 Bit kaufen (Lohnt da Windows 8 mehr als Windows 7? Und sollte ich mir da Windows Professionell oder das normale zulegen?)

Und dann noch die RAM auf 2x 4 GB oder 1x 8 GB erhöhen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen ist das richtig? (unter meinem Netzstecker steht Ac 230 Volt / 4A / 50 Hz, ist damit die Power des Netzteils gemeint oder was genau meint man mit dem Netzteil und kann ich das auch irgendwie am Pc herausfinden oder muss ich den aufschrauben? (das gestaltet sich nämlich momentan ein wenig schwieriger deswegen frage ich)


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Eine 260X ist *für ihren Preis* von ca 110€ ganz okay, aber ich würde eine 270X nehmen - die ist gleich mal eben 50% schneller, und mit DER laufen alle modernen Spiele auf jeden Fall auch mit hohen Details.

 Und wegen der CD: es kann sein, dass du eine mit 32bit hast. Ich würd mich mal umhören, ob Du jemanden kennst, der eine 64bit-Version hat. Der Key gehört ja nicht fest zur CD, sondern der Key "sagt" der DVD nur, welche Grundversion (Home oder Premium usw.) installiert wird und schaltet nur Dein Windows dann online frei, egal wessen CD Du nutzt. Schau mal hier: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP das ist eine offizielle und legale Testversion von Win7 Home Premium (ich nehme an, dass Du Home Premium hast? ), die Du per Key dann freischalten kannst. Nur wenn Du die nicht freischaltest, kannst Du die halt nur 30 Tage nutzen. 


 Beim Netzteil: nein, das sind nicht die genauen Watt. Da steht nur, dass es für unser Stromnetz (230V und DC, Wechselstrom) geeignet ist, und vermutlich bei 4A(mpere) nen Überspannungsschutz hat, also 4A*230V wären 960Watt, und wenn so viel Strom ins Netzteil reinkäme, würde dessen Sicherung greifen. Die 4A könnten auch der maximal mögliche Verbrauch sein, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da ein 960W-Netzteil in deinem PC ist ^^


 Beim RAM am besten DDR3-1600 nehmen, auch als PC3-12800U zu finden, nehmen, und dann 2x4 GB, wenn Du das alte ersetzen willst. Wenn Du das alte behalten willst, dann müsstest Du nachsehen, wie viele RAM-Riegel da schon im PC drinstecken.


 hast Du denn nen Shop, bei dem Du gerne bestellen willst? Kannst den ja mal nennen, wenn Du dann noch was zum Netzteil sagen kannst und zum RAM, könnte man Dir direkt sagen, welche Produkte in "Deinem" Shop gut passen


----------



## LeBum (15. Januar 2014)

Ich würde bei Serhend kaufen, bei denen habe ich auch meine letzten Pc und Pc sachen gekauft..
Ich habe leider keine Zeit diese Dinge  selber einzubauen deswegen muss ich wohl oder übel dort hingehen und sagen, das die mir nochmal 4 GB Ram einbauen sollen und falls das nicht geht 2x 4 GB direkt oder? (hab ich doch so dann richtig verstanden?) 

Und dann noch eine AMD R9 270X einbauen sollen und (falls das bei mir nicht klappt noch Windows 7 64 Bit draufspielen) und eventuell wenn nötig ein neues Netzteil bei mir einbauen..

Das ist doch dann richtig oder?

PS: oder siehst du in deren shop etwas besseres bzw hast Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Ich melde mich morgen wieder und bedanke mich recht herzlich bei dir!!!! Damit ich morgen nachmittag den pc schon wegbringen kann um ihn schnellst möglich fertig zu bekommen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Januar 2014)

Also, wenn du es irgendwie hinbekommst, versuch es selber zu machen. Das ist wirklich nicht so kompliziert wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint. Es gibt auch zu allem super Youtube Tutorials. Denn: Der Shop knöpft dir nicht nur Geld für die Hardware ab, sondern auch für den Einbau. Ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht und ein netzteil aus Zeitgründen auswechseln LASSEN. Netzteil 80€, obwohl das ein recht altes war und dann NOCHMAL 60€ für den Einbau. 60-80€ pro Stunde sind da normal, der Shop bezahlt ja seine Mitarbeiter, Miete, Strom... also nur im absoluten Notfall machen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

LeBum schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Serhend kaufen, bei denen habe ich auch meine letzten Pc und Pc sachen gekauft..
> Ich habe leider keine Zeit diese Dinge selber einzubauen deswegen muss ich wohl oder übel dort hingehen und sagen, das die mir nochmal 4 GB Ram einbauen sollen und falls das nicht geht 2x 4 GB direkt oder? (hab ich doch so dann richtig verstanden?)
> 
> Und dann noch eine AMD R9 270X einbauen sollen und (falls das bei mir nicht klappt noch Windows 7 64 Bit draufspielen) und eventuell wenn nötig ein neues Netzteil bei mir einbauen..
> ...



Also, bei dem Shop haben die keine besondes große Auswahl, nur je eine Handvoll Produkte pro Sparte, aber da ganz ordentliche. Für die Grafikkarten haben die wohl ausschließlich Powercolor - das ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber bei der R9 270X haben die eine Version, die nur EINEN Lüfter hat, und das KÖNNTE dann recht laut werden beim Spielen. UND die ist natürlich ein Stück teurer als bei einigen etablierten Online-Shops.

Beim RAM käme der hier in Frage: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit - SERHEND OnlineShop

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W - SERHEND OnlineShop


Beim Netzteil und der Anzahlt der vorhandenen RAM-Slots und Anzahl bereits eingebauter RAM-Riegel schau doch bitte mal nach, das ist ne Sache von 5Min. Und selber einbauen ist aber echt nicht schwer - da ist die Frage, ob Du das wirklich "machen lassen" willst. Oder machen die das wirklich sehr günstig?


Was mir noch einfällt: wie groß ist Dein Gehäuse, also vor allem: wie tief (von vorne nach hinten gemessen) ?


----------



## LeBum (16. Januar 2014)

Mein Gehäuse ist so ca. 43 cm tief, also kann ich dort alle teile reinbauen lassen?

könnte ich mir auch die grafikkarte bei einem anderen shop kaufen und die dann dort mithin nehmen und denen sagen die sollen die einbauen lassen? (habe beruflich bedingt nicht sehr viel Zeit um diese Sachen machen zu lassen leider..)

Und dann müsste ich die RAM 8 GB nehmen und sonst falls es möglichst ist von den Steckern her bedingt einfach noch einmal 4 GB dazu legen? Anstatt das mit den 8 GB?

Die Grafikkarte sollte ich mir dann also letztendlich lieber wo anders her kaufen als die, dort vorhandene bei denen oder? (möchte jetzt nicht das mein pc so laut ist..)


----------



## LeBum (16. Januar 2014)

Ps: wenn ich z.B. bei amazon AMD R9 270X eingebe kommen da welche von GIGABYTE usw sind das trotzdem noch dieselben Grafikkarten? Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich in münster so eine Grafikkarte herbekommen soll :/ kenne sonst nur den pc laden Mega Edv aber der hat die auch nicht und media markt und saturn in den online shops von denen finde ich diese Grafikkarte auch nicht..

Weil ich den pc schon gerne heute oder morgen aufrüsten lassen möchte...

Danke für die Hilfe die du bis jetzt geleistet hat echt große klasse!


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2014)

ach Amazon
da kann man Bücher kaufen
such lieber hier:
http://www.hardwareversand.de


----------



## LeBum (16. Januar 2014)

Dort dauert es aber wieder, bis es bei mir ankommt, am besten bräuchte ich das dann morgen schon deswegen dachte ich an amazon..
Und bei dem hardwareversand gibt es auch wieder so viele R9 270X, nur welche soll ich dort nehmen? Bzw sind die dann mit 2 lüftern oder genügt auch einer?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Januar 2014)

Also, amazon hat bei Hardware echt teilweise üble Preise. Schau bei der 270x einfach danach, dass sie zwei Lüfter hat. Ob sie dann von asus, MSI, oder sapphire ist, spielt dann keine Rolle. Zwei Lüfter sind leiser als einer, denn sie müssen nur langsam und ruhig drehen, während ein einziger viel schneller drehen muss, um die gleiche Menge Luft zu bewegenBei den Grafikkarten: Aus einem computerbase test:


Die leiseste karte:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...MING+2G,+AMD+Radeon+R9+270X,+2GB+DDR5.article

Die Leistungsstärkste und zweitleiseste:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+2GB+GDDR5,+2x+DVI,+HDMI,+DisplayPort.article




Also, ich kann dein Berufsleben natürlich nicht einschätzen, aber selbst für Einen blutigen Anfänger sind RAM und Grafikkarte einbauen eine Sache von nichtmal zwei Stunden. Da reichtes eigentlich, beides bei YouTube kurz zu sehen und dann zu machen. Das Netzteil ist etwas schwieriger, das könntest du vll einbauen lassen, auch wenn das nicht wirklich schwierig ist.
Ich denke, wenn du Zeit tum zocken findest, ist das auch drin, eine Grafikkarte zu wechseln.
Hier z.b. RAM: http://youtube.com/watch?v=PGkjB7Yei9A&desktop_uri=/watch?v=PGkjB7Yei9A
Und Grafikkarte:http://youtube.com/watch?v=PGkjB7Yei9A&desktop_uri=/watch?v=PGkjB7Yei9A


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

hardwareversand.de ist ein extrem fixer und zuverlässiger Shop - wenn Du da jetzt per Kreditkartenzahlung bestellst, schicken die das vermutlich sogar heute noch ab. Nur: warum ist es denn plötzlich so dringend? ^^

 Die Grafikarte einbauen ist an sich auch total einfach, ebenso ein evlt. nötiges Netzteil - vor allem wenn Du Dir vorher notierst bzw. merkst, was Du beim AUSBAUEN der alten Teile gemacht hast, erklärt sich das EINbauen quasi von selbst. zB beim Netzteil notierst Du Dir halt, wo du überall welche Stecker abmachen musstest, damit kein Netzteilstecker mehr irgendwo verbunden ist und du es rausnehmen konntest. 

 Beim RAM kannst Du auch 1x4Gb dazukaufen, aber dazu musst Du erst mal schauen, ob du JETZT dort nur einen oder zwei Riegel im PC hast. Und wenn zwei: ob das Board überhaupt mehr als 2 Steckplätze hat. Viele Fertig-PC haben nmlich nur ein mATX-Mainboard, die wiederum oft nur insgesamt 2 RAM-Slots haben


*Beim Gehäuse ist noch wichtig:* 43cm tief, das ist nicht viel. Es kann sein, dass die Karte gar nicht ins Gehäuse passt, ich würde sogar sagen: vermutlich passt es bei Dir gar nicht, außer du hast falsch gemessen. Denn auf der gleichen Höhe, wo auch die Grafikarte ist, befindet sich vorne im Gehäuse fast immer der "Festplattenkäfig", also der Platz, wo Festplatten reinkommen So eine R9 270X ist ca 27cm lang, eine Festplatte ca 15cm, das sind dann schon 42cm, und an sich sind die Festplattenkätige immer was länger als eine Festplatte...  d.h es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das passt - wenn Du Glück hast, dann kann man bei Deinem Gehäuse aber einen Teil des Käfigs leicht entfernen und die Festplatte einfach was höher oder tiefer platzieren, DANN passt die Karte sicher.


 Miss mal nach: wie viel cm sind es vom "Hintern" der jetzigen Grafikkarte bis zu dem Bereich vorne im Gehäuse, wo die Karte an etwas dranstoßen würde, wenn sie länger wäre?

*Du kommst so oder so nicht drum herum, den PC mal aufzumachen* - und dann auch mal endlich die Details Netzteil nennen! Das ist auch kein Hexenwerk, den PC aufzumachen - das ist nichts anderes als beim Auto die Motorhaube zu öffnen.



 Mein Vorschlag wäre: sag mal, was Du MAXIMAL bereit wärst, auszugeben. Vielleicht macht es doch mehr Sinn, weil Du es selber nicht hinbekommst oder hinbekommen willst, dass Du Deinen PC verkaufst und Dir dann einen neuen zusammenstellen lässt, da wäre auch hardwareversand.de zu empfehlen. Du zahlst dann zwar mehr dafür als wenn man gezielt die unpassenden Teile auswechselt, aber das ist dann der Preis dafür, dass Du Dir selber nicht zutraust, die Hardware zu wechseln bzw. dass es Dir zu umständlich ist


----------



## LeBum (16. Januar 2014)

Mein budget liegt so bei 300-400 Euro

Ich werde es heute wenn ich von der arbeit komme mal öffnen und dort nachmessen und schauen was dort zum netzteil drinsteht..


----------

